# Anti fatigue mats



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I finished a toybox today for a customer, so now I am back into working on getting shop "right" I have some anti fatigue locking mats (2'x2') with some success... But am wondering what do some of Ya'll have and or reccommend for a mat... I am looking for something that mt work table,router table and drill press will roll on without tearing up for the work side of my shop....Any input will be greatly apprecciated


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papawd said:


> I finished a toybox today for a customer, so now I am back into working on getting shop "right" I have some anti fatigue locking mats (2'x2') with some success... But am wondering what do some of Ya'll have and or reccommend for a mat... I am looking for something that mt work table,router table and drill press will roll on without tearing up for the work side of my shop....Any input will be greatly apprecciated


I've got these...
tuff, wear well and comfortable...

Supreme Diamond Plate Anti-Fatigue Mats


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Warren, are you saying that in addition to being where you stand in front of the machines you would roll machines on stands over the mats? Sort of like a shop where the entire floor is carpeted with these mats? Just trying to visualize.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes Paul right now I have half the floor space done and a walkway on both sides of worktable (on casters) but was thinking of doing that half of shop with something that they will roll on so whole floor will be done anti fatigued, just kinda looking around with ideas... Stick thanks for the link I have looked at those and thanks for the review


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

My first thought for tough mats; rolling tools around; easy on your feet, etc., would be the mat material used for truck beds. I have a cpl of those around my shop, in front of the tool stations. I move them as needed. It might be very expensive to do an entire shop, and you would still have the seams to think about. Just thinking out loud!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cow mats. Cow Mats - Don's Dairy Supply, Inc.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was thinking of the rubber mats they use in horse trailers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I was thinking of the rubber mats they use in horse trailers.


about the same as better mud flaps... 
have them in the trailer and barn...
extremely tough units with virtually no cushion...
anti fatigue, they're not...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Search results for: 'shop mats'

==


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

You guys are all sissies! Down here in Georgia we work barefooted on gravel and hot coals. *Just kidding *- I have bone spurs on both heels and they can be painful. I have several mats that one of my guys found in our dumpster - they are a spongie foam that does not take-on water, they are used as padding in the (heavy) box business. A lot of my products get shipped overseas in 20 and 40 foot shipping containers, but smaller loads must have boxes built specifically the right size from heavy lumber - similar to the sloppy wood used in pallets. These big wooden boxes get the aforementioned padding to keep product from flopping-around during (inevitable) rough handling.
I was given a big piece of this gray foam - it is 1.25" thick and we cut it into 6 foot long x 15" pieces and just kick them around as we need them at various workstations. There is no way anything would roll-over these things - they are too soft, but great for my fragile feet!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Clean up being an issue I just throw the 2x2's around were they are needed pick them up to sweep and move carts


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I used to have some rubber conveyor belt that I absolutely LOVED for a work mat. I say "used to" as I was filling up my kerosene heater and spilled some kerosene and it wicked into the core of the conveyor and stunk so bad I had to toss it. 

I've recently purchased some 2'sq rubber matts from Harbour Freight that connect together. Haven't had the opportunity to use it yet, but hopefully it will provide some coushion for the feet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Call me crazy but wouldn't it be waaaay simpler to wear shoes with cushioned soles, and arch supports?
Frankly the thought of trying to do a shop floor cleanup, with any kind of matting down, is the stuff of small nightmares...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Call me crazy but wouldn't it be waaaay simpler to wear shoes with cushioned soles, and arch supports?
> Frankly the thought of trying to do a shop floor cleanup, with any kind of matting down, is the stuff of small nightmares...


Yes, it does complicate clean up, also moving machines and stuff as well. I have a bunch of the HF stuff, but don't use it for those reasons! Hard to beat a good pair of comfortable shoes!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Could be useful*



JOAT said:


> Cow mats. www- donsdairysupply- com/cowmats.htmCow Mats - Don's Dairy Supply, Inc.
> 
> From the cow mat website "Resistant to urine, manure, cow-cleaning chemicals, etc. Inert - does not promote fungus nor bacteria growth. Will not tear, stretch, deform or
> lose shape.'
> ...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have planter fasceitis in my feet (not sure of the spelling) and already have prescribed arch supports and yes the concrte floors kill my feet... I have some of those squares from harbour freight and recently found some at Sears on sale and now have half the shop covered with these 2 thick with runners going down both sides of worktable and had 4 tiles leftover so doubled them up 2 wide and taped them together to be a throw mat when needed, I think this will help alot


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Cow mats. Cow Mats - Don's Dairy Supply, Inc.


+1 on those. Cheap and large enough

Working on mats keeps your feet warmer as well as being gentler on the joints - downside is that in workboots (i.e. steel toecap jobbies) you'll be more at risk of tripping unless you learn to pick your feet up!

Regards

Phil


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Phil when at home in shop I wear a pair of tennis shoes from my foot dr's list no steel toes at home, wear them 8 hours a day at work and that's enough. And yas the mats are working well especially the throw down when needed


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

papawd said:


> Phil when at home in shop I wear a pair of tennis shoes from my foot dr's list no steel toes at home, wear them 8 hours a day at work and that's enough.


Hi Warren

I always wear "steelies" when working although these days I have to buy my boots from a German firm, Stietz, to get them wide enough (Steitz make the widest boots you'll ever find). I also opt for the GoreTex linings and since I changed over I find I can wear "steelies" without feeling crippled at the end of the day. Inevitably Stietz boots are twice the price of anything else and because they are made to order it takes 6 to 8 weeks to get them delivered

Regards

Phil


----------

